# Sensores



## MaMu

Luego de recibir algunos pedidos de información acerca de sensores, decidi armar una breve síntesis sobre sensores y sus tipos, enfocados desde el punto de vista industrial. El propósito de este contenido es orientar a todos aquellos estudiantes y afines que requieran encarar un proyecto de investigación acerca de estos dispositivos y sus configuraciones. Si bien en la síntesis de clasificación general de sensores se especifican los tipos según su arquitectura interna, he dejado a criterio del lector poner énfasis en las ejemplificaciones correspondientes, ya que estos varian según el diseño de los fabricantes y/o aplicaciones a los que fueron destinados. Es sabido que el material es muy extenso, asi como la cantidad y tipo de sensores, por eso espero que esta síntesis pueda ayudar a encarar dichos proyectos. 
_____________________________________________
*Literatura sobre Sensores*
*Fuente: apuntes teóricos Universidad Tecnológica Nacional (UTN-INSPT) - Bs. As. Argentina*
*Autor:síntesis por MaMu*
_____________________________________________

*Sensores*

*Instrumentos de Proceso*

Para manejar (operar) una planta es necesario conocer el valor de las propiedades en proceso, utilizar esta información para diagnosticar la mejor forma de operar el proceso y disponer de medios de modificar el proceso en el grado deseado. Esta secuencia: Medir-Decidir-Actuar; es válida desde el manejo de una sola variable o propiedad (por ejemplo, para obtener un cierto flujo es necesario medirlo, compararlo con el flujo deseado y manejar una válvula o una bomba a fin de satisfacer el requerimiento) hasta una planta completa donde la medición de una propiedad en el producto terminado puede implicar acciones sobre operaciones al inicio de la línea de proceso. 
Dado que la selección de las variables a medir y sobre las que actuar es un aspecto empírico, se deberá disponer de una batería de conocimientos desagregados desde donde realizar la selección de instrumentos. Se entiende por instrumento tanto los sistemas de medición (Sensores) como los de manipulación (Actuadores: motores, bombas, válvulas, agitadores, etc.).

*Sensores y Transductores*

Se llama sensor al instrumento que produce una señal, usualmente eléctrica (antaño se utilizaban señales hidráulicas), que refleja el valor de una propiedad, mediante alguna correlación definida (su ganancia). En términos estrictos, un sensor es un instrumento que no altera la propiedad sensada. Por ejemplo, un sensor de temperatura sería un instrumento tal que no agrega ni cede calor a la masa sensada, es decir, en concreto, sería un instrumento de masa cero o que no contacta la masa a la que se debe medir la temperatura (un termómetro de radiación infrarroja, p.e.). Existe, además, el concepto estricto de transductor: un instrumento que convierte una forma de energía en otra (o una propiedad en otra). Por ejemplo, un generador eléctrico en una caída de agua es un conocido transductor de energía cinética de un fluido en energía eléctrica; sobre esta base se podría pensar, por ejemplo, en un transductor de flujo a señal eléctrica consistente de un pequeño generador a paletas movilizado por el caudal a medir. Los transductores siempre retiran algo de energía desde la propiedad medida, de modo que al usarlo para obtener la cuantificación de una propiedad en un proceso, se debe verificar que la pérdida no impacte al proceso sensado en alguna magnitud importante.

*Síntesis de Clasificación de Sensores *

(Analógicos – Digitales)

•	Sensores de Temperatura: Termocuplas. Termistores: NTC, PTC, RTD. Integrados. A Diodo. Pirómetros de radiación. 
•	Sensores de Deformación: Galgas extensiométricos (Strain Gages). Metal, Semiconductor, película delgada, Capacitivo, piezoeléctrico, Fotoelásticos.
•	Sensores de Fuerza: Capacitivos. A reluctancia. A strain Gage. Piezoeléctricos. A elemento vibrante. Celdas de  carga. 
•	Sensores de Torque: A strain Gage. Reluctivos. Fotoeléctricos. Inductivos a desplazamiento de fase.
•	Sensores de Presión: Capacitivos. Inductivos. A reluctancia. Potenciométricos resistivos. Strain Gage. Piezoeléctricos. Servo-Sensores. A elemento vibrante. Llaves de Presión.
•	Sensores de Flujo-Caudal: Presión diferencial. Mecánico. Termal. Magnético. Oscilante. Ultrasónico. 
•	Sensores de Nivel: Presión. Pesado. Flotadores. Conductividad. Capacitivos. Transferencia de calor. Ópticos. Osciladores amortiguados. Ultrasónicos. Microondas. Radioactividad. 
•	Sensores de Desplazamiento Lineal y Angular, Posición: Capacitivos. Reluctivos o LVDT. Potenciométricos. Ópticos. Codificadores Lineales y Angulares (Encoders-Encoders Incrementales). Por Sensado Remoto: Radar y Sonar. Por Posición y Actitud: Giróscopos e Inclinómetros.
•	Sensores de Velocidad, Aceleración y Vibraciones: Lineales: Electromagnéticos, rueda a medida. Angulares: (Tacómetros) Electromagnéticos. Ópticos. Acelerómetros: Capacitivos. Potenciométricos. Reluctivos. Servo asistidos. A Strain Gage. A elemento vibrante. 
•	Sensores de Sonido: A condensador. Piezoeléctricos. Dinámicos. Hidrófonos. Ultrasónicos. Infrasónicos. Magnetoestrictivos. 
•	Sensores de Luz: Fotovoltaicos (célula). Fotoconductivos. Fotoemisivos. Termoeléctricos. Piroeléctricos. Fotomultiplicadores. Fototransistores (LDR). Por Reflexión.
•	Sensores Magnéticos: Hall. Magnetoresistivos. Magnetrón. 
•	Sensores de Proximidad: Inductivos sensibles a metales ferromagnéticos. Inductivos no sensibles a metales ferromagnéticos. Capacitivos. Luz visible o Infrarroja. Microondas. Ultrasónicos. 
•	Sensores de Humedad: Higrométricos. Psicrométricos.  De punto de rocío. 
•	Sensores Químicos: Catarómetros. A cristales de cuarzo piezoeléctricos. Catalíticos. Capacitivos. Resistivos. Potenciométricos. Amperométricos. A Fibra óptica. Biosensores. 

*Acondicionamiento de Señales*

La mayoría de las señales requieren de preparación antes de poder ser digitalizadas. Por ejemplo, una señal de un termopar es muy pequeña y necesita ser amplificada antes de pasar por el digitalizador. Otros sensores como RTD, Termistores, galgas extensiométricas y acelerómetros requieren de poder para operar. Aún las señales de voltaje puro pueden requerir de tecnología para bloquear señales grandes de modo común o picos. Todas estas tecnologías de preparación son formas de acondicionamiento de señal. 
Puesto que existe un amplio rango de tecnologías, el papel que desempeña y la necesidad de cada una de estas se puede volver confuso. A continuación le proporcionamos una guía de los tipos de acondicionamiento de señal más comunes, su funcionalidad y ejemplos de cuando usarlos. 

*Aislamiento*

Las señales de voltaje fuera del rango del digitalizador pueden dañar el sistema de medición y ser peligrosas para el operador. Por esta razón, normalmente es preciso tener el aislamiento y la atenuación para proteger al sistema y al usuario de voltajes de alta tensión o picos. También se puede necesitar aislamiento si el sensor está en un plano de tierra diferente al del sensor de medición (como un termopar montado en una máquina).

*Amplificación*

Cuando los niveles de voltaje que va a medir son muy pequeños, la amplificación se usa para maximizar la efectividad de su digitalizador. Al amplificar la señal de entrada, la señal acondicionada usa más efectivamente el rango del convertidor analógico-digital (ADC) y mejora la precisión y resolución de la medición. Algunos sensores que típicamente requieren de amplificación son los termopares y galgas extensiométricas. 

*Atenuación*

La atenuación es lo opuesto a la amplificación. Es necesario cuando el voltaje que se va a digitalizar es mayor al rango de entrada del digitalizador. Esta forma de acondicionamiento de señal disminuye la amplitud de la señal de entrada, para que la señal acondicionada este dentro del rango del ADC. La atenuación es necesaria para medir voltajes altos. 

*Multiplexeo*

Típicamente, el digitalizador es la parte más costosa del sistema de adquisición de datos. Al multiplexar, usted puede rutear secuencialmente un cierto número de señales a un solo digitalizador, logrando así un sistema de bajo costo y extendiendo el número de conteo de señales de su sistema. El multiplexeo es necesario para cualquier aplicación de alto conteo de canales. 

*Filtrado*

Los filtros son necesarios para remover cualquier componente de frecuencia no deseada en una señal, principalmente para prevenir aliasing y reducir la señal de ruido. Algunas mediciones de termopares generalmente requieren de filtros pasa bajos para remover el ruido de las líneas de poder. Las mediciones de vibración normalmente requieren de filtros antialiasing para remover componentes de señales más allá del rango de frecuencias del sistema de adquisición de datos. 

*Excitación*

Muchos sensores, como RTD, galgas y acelerómetros, requieren de alguna fuente de poder para hacer la medición. La excitación es la tecnología de acondicionamiento de señal requerida para proveer esa fuente. Esta excitación puede ser voltaje o corriente dependiendo del tipo de sensor. 

*Linearización*

Algunos tipos de sensores producen señales de voltaje que no son lineales en relación con la cantidad física que están midiendo. La linearización, el proceso de interpretar la señal del sensor como una medición física, puede realizarse a través de acondicionamiento de señal o software. Los termopares son un ejemplo típico de un sensor que requiere linearización. 

*Compensación de Junta Fría*

Otra tecnología requerida para mediciones de termopares es la compensación de junta fría (CJC). Siempre que se conecta un termopar a un sistema de adquisición de datos, la temperatura de la conexión debe ser conocida para poder calcular la temperatura verdadera que el termopar esta midiendo. Un sensor CJC debe estar presente en el lugar de las conexiones. 

*Muestreo Simultáneo*

Cuando es crítico medir dos o más señales en un mismo instante, el muestreo simultáneo es indispensable. El acondicionamiento de señal apropiado al frente de su sistema es una opción de bajo costo para realizar esta operación sin tener que comprar un digitalizador para cada canal. Algunas de las aplicaciones que podrían requerir de muestreo simultáneo incluyen las mediciones de vibración y mediciones de diferencias de fase.


----------

